# Fat up or fat down?



## smoke signal (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a 6# loin injected and rubbed for smoking in the morning.  I'm looking for opinions on cooking method.  I've traditionally cooked loins fat side up but am open to suggestions.  Please post your thoughts and reasoning.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 14, 2014)

What smoker are you using?


----------



## smoke signal (Mar 15, 2014)

MES 30





c farmer said:


> What smoker are you using?



MES30


----------



## suie (Mar 15, 2014)

I always cook fat side up. Especially for a loin, which is so lean, the rendering fat will help keep it moist. I'll be interested to hear other opinions, though....


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 15, 2014)

Fat side up.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Fat up.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 15, 2014)

fat up


----------

